# NEW!



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

So, I took my p's old 30g, and turned it into a Community Tank. Got some new fish, too. Check out my signature below for the listing. Here are some full tank shots, and a couple pics of the new fish. Sorry for the poor quality of mine, but I included clearer pics from other sites for reference.









Tank shot









Monster Driftwoof I got cheap for 14.99 at That Fish Place









I was quick to qoke these guys up, when I saw them at the LFS. I knew there were freshwater Goby's, but this is the first I've actually seen. They're the cutest thing, as far as fish go, mainly because of how they "hop" around the tank and act SO happy and playful.

















Clearer reference pics of the Bumble Bee Goby









This guy was a long time coming for me. I've wanted a Lemon Spotted Green Pleco ever since I first discovered their existence. They stray far from the traditional pleco, and I'm a sucker for pretty and unusual fish.









Clearer ref. pic of the Lemon Spotted Green Pleco (L200)

That's all for now, I'll try to get some better pix of the other fish in my new tank. One I'm really trying to get a pic of is my Candy-Striped Peckoltia (Peckoltia vittati). Cuz, believe it or not, this guys like a cameleon. He's usually striped black and white, but when stressed out, the white stripes turn brown! I witnessed the transformation first hand when the LFG fished him out the tank for me. It's crazy. Here's a pic off a Loricariid site -









This is a perfect example - most of them are the bright black and white, but the one is striped black and brown. These are the colors they change between, and actually I read that most Loricariids do the color-changing thing, depending on mood.

+Sarah


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Here's a couple more of my plecos...

Lemon Spotted Green Pleco









AND....my Candy-Striped Peckoltia. He's not very happy, probably cause of the flash on the digi. 

















+Sarah


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that tank is incredibly well set-up as far as appearance goes, albeit its LACKING FISH :sad: . Is that real driftwood or ceramic/plastic?


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Lacking fish?!?! Did you see the list?!?! (below this post under "30g Community Tank") There are alot of small fish, though. Yes, I would like to build up to having a lot more, but mind you, the tank just got setup. Don't want to add too much too fast, and shock or kill them.







But, yes that is real driftwood, screwed to a piece of slate. I gotta good deal, huh?









+Sarah


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

you succumb to the darkside.. owning a community tank!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

how big do those plecos grow??

now I want one instead of a pictus!

they look like sailfins but better color and I'm assuming much smaller.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> boxer Posted on Nov 11 2003, 06:14 PM
> you succumb to the darkside.. owning a community tank!


Nah, I wouldn't say that. P's aren't the only cool fish out there! Plus I've had my 10g community tank for a while, this 30g is just an upgrade.



> crazyklown89 Posted on Nov 11 2003, 06:45 PM
> how big do those plecos grow??
> 
> now I want one instead of a pictus!
> ...


Which one? The Lemon Spotted Green Pleco grows to about 6-7 inches and isn't classified as a "sail fin". Check out the pic of my Marbled Sail fin below. The other is a Peckoltia vittati, or candy striped pleco only reaches about 4" long.

My Marbled *Sailfin* Pleco










+Sarah


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

a pictus is better than any pleco, sorry. nice community tank. the goby is such a cool fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> a pictus is better than any pleco


 i will second that


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..thats a nice set-up..love that driftwood...awesome...


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

hmmm. pictus, eh? I think this is like a cat/dog thing - most people like one and not the other. I guess I'm just a pleco kinda gal, not really into the pictus. But there are some cool ones out there, I will admit. Thanks for the comments everyone.

-Sarah


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

NatenSarah said:


> hmmm. pictus, eh? I think this is like a cat/dog thing - most people like one and not the other. I guess I'm just a pleco kinda gal, not really into the pictus. But there are some cool ones out there, I will admit. Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> -Sarah


 pictus are much more active and interesting to watch than stationary plecos


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice setup


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Like I said, I'm a pleco gal - to each their own - that's just what I prefer! Sorry.









Anyways, I got some new fish for the setup:

6 more bumblebee gobys
3 Hunny Gourami
2 German Blue Rams
3 baby Scarlet Badis

I wanted to get some Butterfly Goby's, but Nathan wouldn't let me, cuz their dorsal spines are venomous.







Who would've thought?

+Sarrah


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

NatenSarah said:


> +Sarrah


 you spelled your name wrong -_-;;

got any new pics of the new fish you have? your community tank is awesome, even tho it is still the darkside! throw some piranhas in there and it'll be a cool tank =P


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Im a pleco fan too Particularly those of the Ancistrus variety.....nice pics and _that is_ a deal on the drift wood!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

More pics you ask? AH AH AH! This is _*me*_ we're talking about here, right? And as for throwing a p in the tank....that's what the 125g is for! Dis is my "pretty fish" tank! And, I got some _awesome_ pics tonight of everyone. I don't know what I was doing different, but the pix came out _incredibly_ clear! How'd I do that?!?! Here it goes....

One of the baby Scarlet Badis









Rasboras, Neons, Gold Neons, and German Blue Rams









My German Blues - Awesome Cichlid! The Little ones name's Dayo and the bigger one is Meskae.









Another of them









And a *CLEAR* one of Meskae 









Gold Neons and Hunny Dew Gourami









Hunny Dew Gourami









More to come on my 30g...trying to get a clear one of the Bubblebee Gobys. Here are a couple pics of Nathan's new fish, a Blue Acara Cichlid. We have him in the 10g setup for now, since it's just him in there. Nathan named him "Mecca".



















Always a pleasure, fellas! I'll be back with more!

_+Sarah_


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WOAH!!!

How did people mix up Acaras and Green Terrors?! They look so different all they have in common are the blue stripes and humerus spot.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Well, they do look very similar to the untrained eye. A big difference that I've noticed is the head shape. Check out these pics I found online.

South American Cichlids

+Sarah


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I had green terrors I know what they look like....


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Just for comparison, ya know? Got some _MORE_ pics! As promised - mainly these are pics of the Goby's.

Scarlet Bandis & Bumblebee Goby









Gobys and Neons









Goby and Phantom Tetra









Goby Goby Goby
























Goby's playing in the bubbles









Enough for now, but I'll be back!

+SArah


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Cool love all those bottom feeder. I want a goby but my LFS never has them in. They look so cool. Cool tank btw


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks, Ice man. Wish I could see yours!







But, yeah, I didn't even know that the Bubblebee Goby's existed, until I saw them at the LFS in Towson, MD (I've gotta travel for my fish! The LFS here sucks!). That's why I bought so many of them (8). They're labeled as a brackish fish, but they're doing great in my community tank, and you can see what I got them in there with. I do, however, add salt to my water (1 teaspoon per 10g - just to soften my water), but I doubt it's enough to make the water ideal for them. But, with all fish, as long as you acclimate them properly, I guess they can get used to the change in the water. I'm assuming that's the situation with my goby's. ??? Whatcha think ???

+SARAH


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I add salt in my tank too. Its good for the cichlids. And helps heal any wounds inflicted during spawning. And I didnt know your in MD were pretty close to eachother, pretty cool. And if you want I can upload it in my PFURY gallery so you can see my tank.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok just uploaded some pics in my gallery. Hope you see it and glad to help
http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...t=500&password=


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

It's great to finally see your setup, Ice. Love the plants. Are they real? I prefer the look of real plants, but hate the upkeep that's involved! That GT is _beautiful_, by the way! Gorgeous fish ya got there! Thanks for sharin' the pics, man. So where do you live exactly? We're in Havre de Grace, MD. Oh, and also, Melafix does wonders for wounds and fungus'. I use it in my p's tank, when there's been a brutal attack.







Actually, I've currently been treating the tank for 2 days now, for my marbled sailfin, cuz one of the p's gave him a flesh wound and it got infected with fuzzy white fungus. But anyway, like I said, it's only been two days of treatment, and the fungus is gone and the wound's almost completely healed! It's definently a miracle remedy for fish! Just a heads up.









+Sarah


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks Sarah and ya those are real plants, I prefer natural over artificial. And I'm in Alexandria and Ill try that melafix for those nasty bites. And that GT was a beut but I had to give it up. Its was in a 29 and was pretty cramped so now hes in my friends 75 with a nice lookin sheila.:laugh: Hehe I need a bigger tank to house more fish but sadly im 15 and cant afford any tanks right now and cant get my 240 untill we move into a bigger house, which is in January. Thanks again Sarah your really great and YOUR name should go before Nates.:laugh:


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Awe.....What a sweetie! Thanks Ice. Alexandria, huh? My parents live down in Gaithersburg, which isn't that far. I think Mike's down your way too. Too bad about the GT, that sux! At least you can visit and see him still, though, huh? Tanks themselves can get expensive, specially with all the odds and ends you need to just get them up and running. I don't even want to think about the total amount it has and is costing me to have 3 tanks running!







It's an expensive hobby, but well worth it.









And back to the topic at hand.... I've decided to try to breed my Rams, which probably isn't a good idea in a community tank, but hey, what the hell? I ain't got nothin' better to do! j/k. I tried to special order a small male ram from Nate's work, but all they sent were males that are 3 times the size as my females! Geez, I know there's a size difference between the sexes, but dang! I'll try to get a pic of all three of them, or at least two, so yous can see. I heard it's hard to breed these guys, but I'm hopin'. I think I was just looking for an excuse to get another one for the tank! As always, I'll keep you posted.

+Sarah


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ice is a pimp!!!

HAHHAHA just jokin


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

hehe you know it Crazy







J/k and hope the breeding goes well Sarah and if they do keep us posted







And keeping a tank can be pretty expensive. Right now I have at least 500 invested in my 29.


----------

